# Snow Plow Wings/Extenders



## Earl W.

I have a 7.5' meyers plow that I currently use on a 1969 International Scout. I would like to also use this plow on my farm tractor old fashioned trip style loader but the outside of the tires is 84" and the plow at angle is 79". 

Does anyone have a pattern and/or advice for fabricating these? 

Is there a rule of thumb as to how much wider the plow should be than the widest part of the vehicle it's attached to? 

Thanks.


----------



## grotecguy

Look for some Pro Wings. They are a bolt on wing that makes a 7 1/2 foot plow to just over 9 feet wide. They save a lot of time too.
There are probably several members here that sell them or...
Central Parts Warehouse www.centralparts.com has them.
www.northerntool.com has them too.

Best $200 or less you can spend
Mark K


----------



## BJH Snow

*Wings*

You can find wings for your plow at Northern Tool and Equiptment. If you do a google search for Northern Tool you can find them on their website. They run for about $100.00


----------



## icemanjpc

BJH Snow;152232 said:


> You can find wings for your plow at Northern Tool and Equiptment. If you do a google search for Northern Tool you can find them on their website. They run for about $100.00


How do you like the pro wings? how do they look on the fisher Plow


----------

